# envios



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

hola a todos, aqui con un problema espero me puedan ayudar, pues resulta que hace una semana pedi unas cosas, bueno muchas cosas a wheel world en los angeles, es una tienda que e comprado ya varias veces y nunca e tenido ningun tipo de problema, todo me llega como en una semana ellos mandan por USPS y nunca e pagado impuestos y uno puede ir siguiendo su envio con el numero de guia y todo bien, pero esta ultima compra donde pues si fue algo de dinero como $700 us al poner la guia en la pagina de USPS solo aparece que mi paquete salio de estados unidos el dia 5 de noviembre y asi esta hasta ahora no hay ningun nuevo update, hable aqui al correo de mexico y dicen que no les a llegado nada y ala tienda y pues que saben lo mismo que yo ¿a alguien le a pasado esto y que a hecho? espero me puedan dar algunas soluciones porque se que muchos del foro piden cosas por internet y saben que onda, SALUDOS.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

por lo general son mas las veces que no tengo un tracking real de USPS...casi siempre me aparace el dia que salio y el dia que lo entregaron...mi experiencia...

suerte y que te llego pronto el pedido!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

brunomu said:


> hola a todos, aqui con un problema espero me puedan ayudar, pues resulta que hace una semana pedi unas cosas, bueno muchas cosas a wheel world en los angeles, es una tienda que e comprado ya varias veces y nunca e tenido ningun tipo de problema, todo me llega como en una semana ellos mandan por USPS y nunca e pagado impuestos y uno puede ir siguiendo su envio con el numero de guia y todo bien, pero esta ultima compra donde pues si fue algo de dinero como $700 us al poner la guia en la pagina de USPS solo aparece que mi paquete salio de estados unidos el dia 5 de noviembre y asi esta hasta ahora no hay ningun nuevo update, hable aqui al correo de mexico y dicen que no les a llegado nada y ala tienda y pues que saben lo mismo que yo ¿a alguien le a pasado esto y que a hecho? espero me puedan dar algunas soluciones porque se que muchos del foro piden cosas por internet y saben que onda, SALUDOS.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hay varios servicios con USPS , seguramente te lo mandaron por P.M. que es el mas barato pero no se tiene información actualizada al respecto .

Lo que aparece en la página no va a cambiar , no te van a informar nada , incluso ya verás que después de que te entreguen tu paquete aparecerá la misma info.

Por estas épocas del año se pone muy pesado y lento el tiempo de entrega en servicios de tipo económico USPS / Mexpost-sepomex , a veces el tiempo se alarga hasta un mes , lo normal son quince días .

Yo siempre recomiendo para este tipo de envíos de artículos de bicis , utilizar Fed-ex. UPS o DHL que aunque son mas costosos tiene uno la garantía de que viene rapidísimo, se pueden rastrear los envíos , vienen asegurados lo cual ya es una garantía y las mismas compañias se encargan del trámite aduanal , y claro , hay que pagar impuesto , lo cual según mi parecer es lo correcto.

Calculando que los impuestos en promedio es el 22 % , según mi criterio vale la pena pagarlo por SEGURIDAD, Y CONFIABILIDAD , las cosas llegan bien y rápido.

Lo que ya es cuestión de cada quien es calcular y verificar si REALMENTE conviene comprar algunos componentes en USA ya que SUMANDO el costo del componente ( APARENTEMENTE MAS BAJO ) mas el envío , el impuesto aduanal y el riesgo de que el componente llegue equivocado y la dificultad para cambiarlo , CONTRA el precio en México , a veces no conviene , es decir , "sale mas caro el caldo que las albóndigas....."

Claro que si el componente no lo encuentra uno en México , pues no hay de otra.

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

No sabes por que servicio te lo enviaron? Creo que ellos usan el Global Priority y ese si tarda como 15 dias, pero el rastreo es medio chafon. Es el servicio de 23 dolares, no?

Yo pido las cosas por Global Express Mail y me llegan igual como en 2 semanas, pero sin pex. Ni al DF, ni a ninguna otra parte he tenido problema alguno.

Me acaba de llegar un paquete que precisamente me enviaron el 28-Oct, entro a Mexico el 05-Nov (es decir, los del correo se tomaron el puente de dia de Muertos, porque ni modo que envien la mercancia por camion al Aeropuerto del DF) y me llego a casa apenas el 9-Nov.

No pague impuestos, ni nada... es una tijerita y otras chacharas, asi que es mas o menos del mismo monto que tu orden. Una sola vez me ha faltado un articulo en unos 6 años y eran unos bujes DU.

Hay fechas que son malas para enviar cosas... Olvidate de enviar algo en Diciembre, porque se va a atorar gacho. Puentes tambien son fatidicos.

A mi si me ha pasado lo mismo que a ti y resulta que estaba atorado en aduanas. Mientras esta en aduanas, ni el correo, ni USPS saben que pex. Es un hoyo *****... pero a veces lo pueden rastrear los del correo con tus datos y los del remitente.

Suerte, espero recibas pronto tus cosas.


----------



## jimborello (Jul 30, 2008)

*Tranquilo*

No te mortifiques a veces se tardan un poquito mas sobre todo con los paquetes grandes.

Mi teoria es que a los paquetes chicos los pasan luego luego por la aduana sin revisarlos y como en esos normalmente no te cobran impuestos se tardan menos en entregarlos, pero cuando son un poquito mas grandes los forman para revisión aduanal y para ponerles la boleta en la que normalmente solo te cargan el IVA.

La verdad yo si te recomiendo que te manden las cosas por USPS, son muy confiables y muuuuucho mas barato que UPS, y en el peor de los casos solo te cargan el IVA. En cambio si te los mandan por UPS de entrada si vale mas de 300 usd te hacen un cargo del agente aduanal, si son mas de 3 articulos otro cargo, si es producto hecho en China un mega cargo, si es una bici tienes que acreditar que eres un particular o sino te cargan el 20%, y eso sin contar que siempre pero siempre te cargan el IVA. En esos casos si hazle caso a Last Biker y mejor compra las cosas aqui.

Te lo digo por experiencia me han mandado minimo como 15 paquetes este año ja

Saludos


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

hola jimborello, gracias por tu recomendacion pues a esperar, ya que tu pides tantas cosas te pregunto ¿has pedido cuadros y rines o sea casi una bici completa y te han llegado sin bronca? es que esta vez si me volvi loco y pedi casi la bici completa porque estaba en closeout. gracias.


----------



## jimborello (Jul 30, 2008)

*...*

No pasa nada, este año pedi 2 pares de rines y 2 cuadros de arriba de 700 usd, y solamente me toco pagar una vez el IVA. La verdad no se porque razon no lo cobran, como que les da flojera revisar los paquetes a la gente de la aduana o lo hacen de forma aleatoria, pero bueno. Eso si si quieres que te llegue un poquito mas rapido rastrealo todo el tiempo y velo a recoger a la ofna de correos cuando llegue porque si no se tardan años. La oficina de correos esta a dos cuadras de mi casa y a veces, aun y cuando ya aparezca que ya lo tienen ahi se tardan mas tiempo en traerme el aviso que en lo que duro el traslado de EEUU a esa oficina....ya sabes como es eso de la burocracia.

Saludos


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

lo que pasa es que en el rastreo de usps nada mas me dice que salio el dia 5 de noviembre de estados unidos y no hay mas informacion y el de mexico simplemente no hay informacion, ¿ a ti te a pasado lo mismo y despues te llega asi nada mas? y me imagino que para recogerlo en la oficina de correos primero te tienen que avisar que ya paso aduana y que lo tienen ahi, o te vas a correos asi a ver que onda si ya llego el envio , la bronca es que yo no tengo idea donde esta.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

A mi me ha pasado tres veces que se pierde el rastreo, siempre cuando la entrega de pais-a-pais se hace en fin de semana. En dos casos el rastreo se renovó a la semana siguiente, en otro se renovó a la semana y media. Parecía como si el tiempo se hubiera detenido. Mi suposición es que el fin de semana no son tan "dedicados" y el paquete no sale inmediatamente, entonces se queda en el fondo de la bodega/almacén encolado y no es si no hasta que corren alguna revisión posiblemente semanal que notan que el paquete sigue ahí y entonces lo sacan muy rápido. En fin, puras suposiciones jajajaaj... como sea no te preocupes, seguro tienes noticias de tu paquete antes del Miércoles (digo miércoles por lo feriado del lunes).

También me ha pasado que me llega un aviso a mi casa antes que el rastreo se actualice, esa puede ser otra. En mi oficina postal les gusta hacerla de emoción y casi siempre entregan Viernes o Sábado. me imagino que entregan un reporte de la semana 
 

Y... cual fue el closeout que aprovechaste? vas a cambiar la spesh o es una segunda burra? cuenta cuenta....


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

hola ritopc, como ando un poco con el gusto de las hardtails me anime por una kona five 0 que es una all mountain pero hardtail y le puedes meter mucha suspension adelante ya cuando la tenga te aviso que tal sale. saludos


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

brunomu said:


> lo que pasa es que en el rastreo de usps nada mas me dice que salio el dia 5 de noviembre de estados unidos y no hay mas informacion y el de mexico simplemente no hay informacion, ¿ a ti te a pasado lo mismo y despues te llega asi nada mas? y me imagino que para recogerlo en la oficina de correos primero te tienen que avisar que ya paso aduana y que lo tienen ahi, o te vas a correos asi a ver que onda si ya llego el envio , la bronca es que yo no tengo idea donde esta.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Estimado :

Ya verificaste con la tienda en que tipo de servicio te enviaron tus cosas ? , como te dije anteriormente hay servicios que no tienen rastreo .

Revisa: http://www.usps.com/international/sendpackages.htm

saludos

the last biker


----------



## jimborello (Jul 30, 2008)

Yo tambien tengo un paquete que dice que salio el 5 de nov de EEUU y todavia no aparece en la pagina del SEPOMEX. Como te comentaba pueden ser dos razones, o en serio la tienen ahi atorada, o algunas veces el sistema del servicio postal mexicano chafea y no aparece en tiempo real, pero vas a ver que en algun momento va a salir y ya casi la van a tener en tu casa.

Muchas felicidades por ese cuadrito Kona, a mi tmb me urge que llegue mi paquete que ya voy a estrenar el grupo xtr 2011 de 2 x 10 , solamente me va a faltar los frenos trail que por lo visto andan medio escasos.

Pero bueno solo hay que tener un poquito de paciencia y vas aver que todo llega bien

Saludos

Jaime


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

pues gracias y tambien felicidades por tus compras a ver que onda espero la proxima semana tenga noticias porque con el puente seguro no van trabajar a todo los del correo, y a last biker cheque y es por priority mail international.


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

No te preocupes, acabo de pedir unas cosas y se tardaron como 15 dias, yo ya me estaba desesperando, fuí apreguntar y acababan de llegar un día antes , casualmente al llegar a casa estaba el aviso de la oficina avisandome que ya había llegado. Tranquilo no creo que se pierda o se lo roben, solo es cosa de preguntar en tu oficina de correo,


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

una vez encargue tornillos de titanio y me los mandaron por usps... nunca me llegaron


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

rrl said:


> una vez encargue tornillos de titanio y me los mandaron por usps... nunca me llegaron


No me digas que fué a Torontocycles, de las pocas veces que me han "atornillado" fué con ellos.


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

doccoraje said:


> No me digas que fué a Torontocycles, de las pocas veces que me han "atornillado" fué con ellos.


 no no fue con ellos. pero que bueno que me dices de torontocycles para que no me "atornillen" a mi tambien...


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

hola a todos, aqui con las buenas noticias ya me llegaron mis paquetes todo llego perfecto tengo que reconocer que aunque tardo como 3 semanas (primero me llego un paquete con rines y llantas y hoy pase a la oficina de correos por lo demas cuadro suspension etc) VIVA EL SERVICIO POSTAL MEXICANO, siempre me atendieron muy bien tanto en persona en la oficina de correos como en la linea de atencion a clientes.


----------



## Firemedix911 (Jul 13, 2010)

Sweet. Donde estas tu en Mexico?


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

d.f


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Muy bien brunomu, que bueno que llegó todo bien, ya nos tenias en suspenso, parecian capitulos de telenovela mexicana. 

Efectivamente el correo Usps estuvo tardadisimo todo el mes de noviembre, a mi tambien me tardaron algunos paquetes 4 semanas, cuando normalmente los recibo en 2.:madman: 

Se ve muy chida tu bici, a ver si luego nos subes fotos ya armada.:eekster: 

Saludos


----------

